# Yamaha Soundbar



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

I just installed (so simple a fruitcake could do it) a Yamaha Soundbar YAS 101- Optical audio in from Sony LCD TV. 
Problem- Intermittent loss of sound (skipping). It happens when watching FIOS or just watching a Blu-Ray movie. It is a very short skip, then sound resumes. 
This unit comes with a VERY thin, flimsy optical cable. 
Any ideas as to what is causing this? Tomorrow I plan on replacing the cable with a better quality optical audio cable. There is NO component hook-up available on this soundbar. and no HDMI connection available either. Thoughts? Faulty unit? Your input is appreciated as always.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its possible that its the poor quality optical cable, its certainly worth a try replacing it. These things can be so finicky sometimes. It could also be the change in audio feed as well going from prologic to digital for example. Some cable and satt providers have very poor audio streams.


----------



## phycomp (Jun 19, 2012)

My bedroom Tv system needed better quality audio than that given by the skinny , tinny speakers in my Samsung LCD, so I added the Yamaha YAS-101 soundbar and the sound quality improvement is well worth while - can't say I have had any drop out problems on blu-ray or satellite TV though.


----------



## mikeykau (Jun 20, 2013)

Have you found a workaround to this problem as I am experiencing the same problem currently. Is it a bad speaker?


----------



## tba (Jun 10, 2013)

Try to set the TV optical out to PCM or auto and see if any difference. The same in BD player.


----------

